# chansons medieval era ,who like this genra?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I pretty mutch like this style, it's not always religeous, this is the beauty of chanson it's armless
for strong atheist, some people insist medieval classical was religeous well not the chansons not
from what i heard.

Anyway im starting to like this early style, after hearing Guillaume de Machat secular songs, sutch a strong spirit this music embody...

Who wrothe the utters best chansons, i guess it's the french or franco-flemish school?

:tiphat:

I feel like stock in the 14th century since hearing this, it's kinda cool, it mean the music good.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the troubadours/trouvères and the Minnesänger. I don't listen often, but it hits the spot. Is that what you mean by medieval chansons?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

yes indeed brotagonist


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I pretty mutch like this style, it's not always religeous, this is the beauty of chanson it's armless
> for strong atheist, some people insist medieval classical was religeous well not the chansons not
> from what i heard.
> 
> ...


Get these

































Others will no doubt make excellent recommendations for the likes of Du Fay and Josquin. I'll just mention that one group who I really enjoy in this sort of thing is Ensemble Clement Janequin - the CD of Ronsard settings above is by them but really, everything I've heard from them is lovely.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

try Clément Janequin and Claudin de Sermisy


----------

